# Should I buy External DVD Optical drive/Writer or Internal DVD Optical Drive/Writer?



## ajayritik (Jan 22, 2015)

My existing Asus DVD ROM Back pin has broken and hence I need to get a new DVD ROM. Since I have multiple HDD's I thought it's better to get an external DVD ROM so that I can get rid of the hassle of disconnecting the HDD's everytime.

Can someone suggest a good brand. 
If there are issues with external DVD ROM vs Internal then I will opt for Internal.
But ideally would prefer External DVD ROM.

Kindly share your views.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

I think external DVD drives are better than external HDDs  Anyway, what you will get now is DVD writer. My preference is Liteon > LG > Lenovo > HP.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

^^ I know when I bought DVD ROM Drives earlier say maybe 5-6 years back I was always suggested to go for Liteon. 
I remember seeing Samsung ones locally.
Will appreciate if anyone can post links for ones available online.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys anyone?

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone suggest which one to go among these?
*www.flipkart.com/liteon-etau108-external-dvd-drive/p/itmdeh4xk2wgg65a


*www.snapdeal.com/brand/liteon
*www.snapdeal.com/product/liteon-external-dvdrwetau108/635261

*www.amazon.in/Liteon-External-DVD-Writer-eBAU108/dp/B00HZDRS64


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

eTAU108 is a little older model but it looks nice. If you don't mind the looks then eBAU108 is a great alternative. Performance wise both are excellent so you can't go wrong with either. The only advantage with a new model may be is better compatibility but a firmware update can always fix that.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



topgear said:


> eTAU108 is a little older model but it looks nice. If you don't mind the looks then eBAU108 is a great alternative. Performance wise both are excellent so you can't go wrong with either. The only advantage with a new model may be is better compatibility but a firmware update can always fix that.



Since it's weekend maybe I will get more replies. Will wait for more responses. Thanks [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] for your thoughts.
Just now my cousin pniged and told me that online purchase may have issues with service later. So he is suggesting to buy at a local store.
Kindly please let me know your views.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

It's just some distributors which are causing issues but with most of the products you won't face any such issue as long as you have proper bill and the item is imported through proper channel. While making online purchase try to get items from seller with highest rating to to be on the safer side.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

Guys I'm sure there are many people out there who know about External DVD Writers and how they are better or not better when compared to Internal DVD writers.
Please let me know your views as to whether External DVD writer will serve my purpose or it's not worth it.
What may be the specific purpose of External DVD Writer and if it's worth getting a new one.

*Also can any mod please edit the Title of the thread by adding a Suffix 'Writer'.
*


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

Guys sorry for bumping into an old thread again.
Just want to know perspective of Internal Vs External DVD Writer
Which one would be better?
I don't mind shelling out the extra bucks for the External DVD Writer.
Kindly suggest the pros and cons for both.
I would need a DVD writer for occasional burning say once a month or once in two months.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

I suggest you to go for Liteon.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*

Any other ideas opinions?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



BryanM35 said:


> I suggest you to go for Liteon.





topgear said:


> I think external DVD drives are better than external HDDs  Anyway, what you will get now is DVD writer. My preference is Liteon > LG > Lenovo > HP.




Hello I also have Liteon slimtype esau208 External Slim DVD Drive
At purchased time i didn't new that Liteon is that much good.But now after reading your suggestions above I think i made right decision 1 (one) year back.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



ankitj1611 said:


> Hello I also have Liteon slimtype esau208 External Slim DVD Drive
> At purchased time i didn't new that Liteon is that much good.But now after reading your suggestions above I think i made right decision 1 (one) year back.



I was looking for suggestion not asking you to compare with someone's post.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



ajayritik said:


> I was looking for suggestion not asking you to compare with someone's post.



Didn't you find the answer.I recommend Liteon slimptype only .I am using it from past 1 year and its running good no problem at all.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



BryanM35 said:


> I suggest you to go for Liteon.





ankitj1611 said:


> Hello I also have Liteon slimtype esau208 External Slim DVD Drive
> At purchased time i didn't new that Liteon is that much good.But now after reading your suggestions above I think i made right decision 1 (one) year back.





ankitj1611 said:


> Didn't you find the answer.I recommend Liteon slimptype only .I am using it from past 1 year and its running good no problem at all.



All the three replies are based on the title thread.
However I asked altogether a different question.
It would have helped if you had read the last post would have helped my current dilemna.
For a sec I thought you are trying to post just to increast your posts.
Thanks anyways for your reply.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



ajayritik said:


> All the three replies are based on the title thread.
> However I asked altogether a different question.
> It would have helped if you had read the last post would have helped my current dilemna.
> For a sec I thought you are trying to post just to increast your posts.
> Thanks anyways for your reply.



IMO, external DVD writer is better. Since you have no preference, i suggest you go for external as you would be able to store it away when you don't need it. If you do not read/write DVD's so frequently, then an external one is good. Internal one would just increases count of wires inside the cabinet, take up one portion of your PSU power connector, also don't forget the extra cleaning trouble (i know i sound like i am just writing stuff to increase the line count so that i get better marks in my exams ) and from my experience with them, 2 DVD writers have gone band in the past 3 years, although i use an external one by Lenovo which serves my purpose. #MyChoice


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestion on External DVD ROM*



justme101 said:


> IMO, external DVD writer is better. Since you have no preference, i suggest you go for external as you would be able to store it away when you don't need it. If you do not read/write DVD's so frequently, then an external one is good. Internal one would just increases count of wires inside the cabinet, take up one portion of your PSU power connector, also don't forget the extra cleaning trouble (i know i sound like i am just writing stuff to increase the line count so that i get better marks in my exams ) and from my experience with them, 2 DVD writers have gone band in the past 3 years, although i use an external one by Lenovo which serves my purpose. #MyChoice



I think write speed of External is slower and my cousin was suggesting an internal one.
Ok will wait for couple of more suggestions before taking final call.

- - - Updated - - -

Do we still get LightScribe DVD Writer in the market?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2015)

External DVD writers are beneficial if you have multiple PC's. But DVD writers are something which you don't necessarily need to unplug and plug like an external HDD. So its good if it's fixed in the PC.
Anyway, it's just boils down to convinience and sometimes cost.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

I have one guy suggesting to go for External and other Internal and this seems to be confusing me more.
I would have gone for the External Drive but I think the write speeds are one let down for not chosing it unanimously.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

If it's that difficult to choose, buy both. 
Or fill up this questionnaire:

1. How many PC you have at home (including laptops)?
2. How many of them have DVD writers?
3. If you don't have more than one PC in home, do you plan to buy one in near future?
4. Do you plan to travel with DVD writer and/or plan to use it with friend's?
5. Are you OK with friends asking to borrow your DVD writer (cause if it's external, they would sure do).
6. What is the price difference? If it's negligible or if you don't mind the difference, then this ignore this point.
7. Finally, how many DVD's you are planning to burn in an average daily? Since if less than 1 or 2, speed doesn't matter much.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

1. How many PC you have at home (including laptops)?* only 1 PC*
2. How many of them have DVD writers?*Currently using IDE DVD Writer of my cousin*
3. If you don't have more than one PC in home, do you plan to buy one in near future?*maybe a laptop not sure*
4. Do you plan to travel with DVD writer and/or plan to use it with friend's?*No*
5. Are you OK with friends asking to borrow your DVD writer (cause if it's external, they would sure do).*Depends on who it is.*
6. What is the price difference?* If it's negligible or if you don't mind the difference, then this ignore this point.*
7. Finally, how many DVD's you are planning to burn in an average daily? Since if less than 1 or 2, speed doesn't matter much.*Answer below*

My thing is I may not do burning often but whenever I need to do then it maybe 3 to 4 at one go. Maybe once a month or maybe once in two months or it can be adhoc if someone requests to burn some movies which doesn't happen often but if it happens I wouldn't want to spend too much time on burning.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

If you dont want to spend too much time on burning DVD's then buy a External DVD Writer(You can lend it right) or else Internal. Ok.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

I think you got your answer ajayritik.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

bssunil said:


> If you dont want to spend too much time on burning DVD's then buy a External DVD Writer


I didn't understand the analogy. What has the time factor go to do with opting for External DVD Writer?


----------

